# [EVDL] P755k eMB: Vintage WWII MacArthur jeep goes electric



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)
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----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Could be an interesting ride, but at 48V, it would be seen as a novel NEV
here in the states, especially for the price of $18,000 US.



> brucedp5 <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> >
> > http://www.mb.com.ph/articles/332003/vintage-ww2-jeep-goes-electric
> ...


----------

